# need computer help



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

hello my computer at home is messed up and cant get back inti ht chat looking for any donations to get me back up and running can any 1 help me out or any 1 have an old computer that there not using and can let go of thank you honda27


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Have Any Preference What Program> Ie..98, Xp, Vista, Etc.?


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> Have Any Preference What Program> Ie..98, Xp, Vista, Etc.?


You are a good soul there Goodwrench!

Bump!!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have an older Dell laptop with win98 on it. I think it is dial up only for internet though. it is yours if you want it.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

alpink said:


> I have an older Dell laptop with win98 on it. I think it is dial up only for internet though. it is yours if you want it.


See, I told you, Pinky does have a soul!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm a sole man!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

laptop enroute. USPS DC # 9101 9690 1038 3031 9154 98


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

hmmm

Hey, I had 3.2 million US dollars that stopped working!
if anyone could help, that would be great!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Al may seem like a salty dog, but he has a giant heart of gold!! Way to go Pinky!! Enjoy the comp. Honda!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cut THAT out!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

alpink said:


> cut THAT out!


Alright.........You suck!!!


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

You should see how Al yells a kids when they drag race. What a guy


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

CTSV OWNER said:


> You should see how Al yells a kids when they drag race. What a guy



Ok I almost spit coffee all over my screen CTSV!!!!!!!!!!!!

LMFAO!!!!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I had a mint purple dodge charger and lost it, can someone help?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Need computer help*



CTSV OWNER said:


> You should see how Al yells a kids when they drag race. What a guy


Ahh ha ha ha ha !:jest::jest::jest::woohoo:

Bear :wave:


----------

